# (Closed) Epic recruting



## assassination (Jul 2, 2003)

anyone intrested in an epic campain. i need 4 people.

most books are alowed but rouges are a dead class.

Epic characters


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

I am interested, but ive never played a epic game.... so i dont know how to make a character....


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't have the Epic HB, but i'll play as a cohort if you need me


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2003)

I'ld like in.  I've got the Epic HB if anyone needs help, just ask me and I'll help u make a char.

I've tried two Epic games as a Player, and both died (One b/c Creamsteak had to shut it down due to RL stuff, the other didn't even get off the ground).

Fortunately, the one I'm DMing seems to be doing ok... (I think...)
Anyways, I'ld like to play an Epic character instead of just DMing for them.

Who else is up?


----------



## maddmic (Jul 2, 2003)

I might be up for it as well.  I don't have the epic handbook, but depending on level I'm thinking it wouldn't be too hard to start at 20th and then make adjustments from there.  I'll even go one step further and say I'd probably be most interested in either a Paladin or Cleric.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 2, 2003)

Spose if Jemal's willing to help us make chars i'll go for a wizard. What rules will you use for char creation? ie xp, gp, point buy?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 2, 2003)

Keen to give an epic character a try, but like most of the others here I aint got the ELH. I'd be keen to play an arcane spellcaster or maybe a druid.


----------



## Rino (Jul 2, 2003)

any place left for me???

this is going to be my first epic game ever, i never played druid before and it'll work in epic.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

yea, if we start at level 20 it should be ok.  Im thinkin ranger archer, and maybe 4 levels of fighter for the weapon spec or something...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

I have the epic book and would like to play.


----------



## Rino (Jul 2, 2003)

i dont have ELH, but i can borrow it from a friend.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 2, 2003)

IF there is any room for me...cohort or player...let me know...I'd like to play...I have the ELH and am willing to help anyone make a character...I've got a wizard that was in a game that never got off the ground...

<hijack>And, yes, Jemal, I think your campaign is going well..</hijack>


----------



## assassination (Jul 3, 2003)

first of all i need players that are active alot. also. i have all books, so it's not limited to just the core books. (and yes you can use the savige species.)

ill let you roll your stats and hit dice but ill be watching for those over powered characters. (in other words i want to see what the original stats where. also you will be starting at level 21 (not 20). if you use information from other books besids core i need to take a look at it. (especialy SS)

GP will be as Epic hand book. if creating items run it by me first.

First off from looking at how often you guys are here. Jemal and argent are in first because of how often iv seen them online.

i would like to get this game started ASAP. so i would like characters in a week.

any questions ask them here.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

im on here for at least 11 hours per day, truthfully, no joke.  If you want a lvl 21 character, would u be able to wait until saturday for my character to be done...?  becuase that is the only time i will be able to get my hands on a epic book, and im not sure even if i will be able to then...

Are you allowing prestige classes?  There is a nice little 1 i have been wanting to use, but the name evades me.  Its the one that gives u power attack for a bow, its called power shot or something to that effect.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm on quite a bit and already have a character ready...well...I need to scale him down 5 levels..but he's ready nonetheless...

oh...and I have all the books and then some...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2003)

21st lvl Sorceror coming up.  Hey, anyone planning on playing a Human/Half-breed spellcaster?  I've got some kickass combos that work well with two spellcasters, so If you want a Brother who's an archmage..


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 3, 2003)

I'll do Human wizard (Evoker). I drop by every day.

Jemal, I'm keen  

What's GP for lvl 21, and what does a 21st lvl wiz get?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2003)

lvl 21 is 975,000 GP.
When a Wizard goes from lvl 20 to lvl 21, they get: 
1 Epic Feat (Instead of a Normal Feat)
2 new spells known
1 Hit Die.
+1 Attack bonus (Not Base Attack, just a +1 to attack)
Same skill points as other lvls.
Your Familiar's Natural armour bonus becomes +11, theirn Int becomes 16, and they gain the "Familiar Spell" ability (See description below)

If you don't have the Epic Handbook, then for the Feat I'ld suggest taking 'Improved Spell capacity (Allows you 10th lvl spell slots in which to memorize spells, such as Heightened Hold person, Quickened Disintegrate, Maximized Delayed Blast Fireball, etc, etc.)  You'ld get 1 tenth level slot, + more depending on what your Int bonus is. Every time u take the feat, you can cast spells of one level higher (Twice you get lvl 11, three times u get lvl 12, etc, etc).

If that's not your bag, then you might like Familiar Spell (It's an epic feat that does the same as the Ability of the Familiar, letting you pick a spell you know of 8th lvl or lower.  Your Familiar can cast that spell once/day as a spell-like ability.

Also, if you like Quickened Spells, then MultiSpell works nicely (Each time you take it it lets you cast one more quickened spell per round)


----------



## Rino (Jul 3, 2003)

one epic lvl druid comming up


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

OK... If you all are going to play arcanists I'll go for a cleric. 
AAsimar cleric of Pelor (Aasimar1/cleric20)

His Name:  Celcian Suntoucher

He is decended from a human and a Solar of Pelor. 
He stands 6'7" tall and over 225 pounds. Short silver hair and glowing gold eyes. full beard.


----------



## Rino (Jul 3, 2003)

4d6 reroll the 1s?


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

hmmmm, although im on here a lot... it looks like u have more than the 4 players u wanted...  I was really lookin forward to this game, but i dont want to cause problems, if u need people to leave, ill do it.  If you want to keep us all in, ill be making:
lvl4 fighter/Lvl? ranger/Lvl? prestige class
I just need to know if we can have prestige classes.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 3, 2003)

Same goes for me...I'll concede to other players since I didn't get here in time...but if you need cohort's or what not...just let me know..


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

heh, yea except i was the first person here.... im just a really nice guy, hehehe


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey Assassination!

I'm buying an Amulet of Undead Turning that has an intellegence

Cost: 66,000GP
2 scores at 2d6+10, 1 at 3d6, speach and Telepathy
3 primary powers and 1 extraordinary power. 

Is this OK and would you please roll this up?

This character is comming along nicely, I'll have him up by the weekend.


----------



## Rino (Jul 3, 2003)

i changed my mind a bit, one monk coming up

(forgot to tell in earlier posts, i'll be able to post at least once a day)


----------



## assassination (Jul 4, 2003)

first off. those are nice character concepts

Second i would like all charac5ters in by next tusday.

Thirdly: Jemal Argent Shaff Kuroshidaku Arknath and Rino. iw ould like all you characters in by the deadline.
also i don't want any coharts, i hate playing them and they will screw up this game.

im going to let you roll up the stats for anything you guys make. so im putting a lot of trust in you for the start. but once the game staarts ill be rolling everything.

and also, i would like to move this game as fast as posible so if you don't post and the majority have posted then ill just move along.

prestige classes and specialty classes i am allowing but if there in one of the Quintessential's then i would like to take a look at it first.(ie: Quintessential rouge or fighter)

thank you jemal for answering some of the questions.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 4, 2003)

*Merriss von Kithen*

Merriss von Kithen
Male Medium-size Humanoid (Half-elf)
Experience: 	???/???
Class: 	Abjurer 10/Incantrix 11
Hit Dice: 	10d4 plus 10 + 11d4 plus 11 (hp 105) [50 + 55]
Init: 	+2 (Dex +2)
Speed: 	30 ft.

Armor Class:	

20 (+2 Dex, +8 armor) 
Touch AC:	12 (+2 Dex)
Flat-footed AC:	18 (+8 armor)

Attacks
(Primary): +10 melee (+11 BAB, +1 enhancement, -2 Str; quarterstaff +1)
(Secondary): +13 ranged (+11 BAB, +2 Dex; ranged touch attack (spells))

Damage:	1d6+1 (quarterstaff +1) or spell

Special Attacks: 	N/A
Special Qualities: Instant Metamagic 3/day

Alignment: Lawful Good

*Saves:*

Fort +16 [+6 base, +1 Con]
Ref +17 [+6 base, +2 Dex]
Will +26 [+13 base, +2 Wis, + Iron Will]

*Abilities:*

Str 7
Dex 14
Con 12 
Int 33 (Up at 4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, 20th, Inherent +5 @ 15th, Enhancement +8)
Wis 15
Cha 14 

*Skills:*

Alchemy +29, Concentration +36, Knowledge (arcana) +35, Knowledge (geography) +15, Knowledge (history) +35, Knowledge (Nobility and royalty) +13, Knowledge (the planes) +35, Knowledge (religion) +35, Scry +35, Spellcraft +37

*Feats:*

[Scribe Scroll], [Iron Will], Spell Penetration, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), [Silent Spell], Still Spell, [Reach Spell], Chain Spell, Extend Spell, [Quicken Spell], Craft Rod, [Persistant Spell], Greater Spell Penetration, [Delay Spell], Improved Spellcasting

*******************************************
Here is Merriss von Kithen...an Abjurer at heart. I don't think anyone will recognize him (save Jemal)...

First question...I have some magic items I'd like to make [Craft Rod] but don't know how you want to work the experience cost.  Also, are you going to allow the use of the _permenancy_ spell?


----------



## assassination (Jul 4, 2003)

alinment: i don't care what it is and i don't care if the alinments of the party contradicts each others.

also mages will be getting aobut 10,000 more XP to create items but once the game starts i will tkae out the extra to keep the party aobut the same strenght.

itme creation:
i think it is the total cost divided by 25 for the XP used, and total cost divided by 4.

ill create a rouge gallery for all the characters this weekend. so post your finished characters there.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

o sweet we can all stay, ill have my charcater done by this weekend proly.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 4, 2003)

Cool...I should have my equipment and spellbook by tonight...

Could you give a ruling on _permanency_?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2003)

EDIT: 
Never mind.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

Jemal do you have AIM, i may need to talk to u.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2003)

Shaff: ICQ or E-mail only.
E-mail: Jemal@hotmail.com  (I check it about 10-12 times a day)
ICQ# - 27928216

Assasination: According to the DMG, the cost to create an item is half its cost in GP, and 1/25th its cost in XP.

EX: +2 sword costs 8,000 GP, so to create it you spend 4,000 GP and 320 XP


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

Can i have a magic(+5) MTY COMP longbow(+4), since i got so much money to spend?  And if so, how much do u want me to spend on it?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 4, 2003)

Celcian Suntoucher
Aasimar 1/ Cleric of Pelor 20 (Sun and Good)
Neutral good Outsider.

Statistics: 	Total	Base	Item adds	Level adds	Tome adds	Racial adds
STR:		19	13	+6
DEX:		16	10	+6
CON: 		17	11	+6	
INT:		16	12					+4
WIS:		29	17			+5		+5		+2
CHA:		23	16					+5		+2

Hit Points: 172 (108+64 from item)
AC base: 28 (+11 armor/+3 Dex/+4 ring of Protection)
	Touch: 17
	Flatfooted: 25
Languages: Common, Celestial, Abysal, Infernal, Draconic, and Sylvan

Skills: (skills from level 1-10 with 12 Int/ after with 16 Int.)
1)	Diplomacy: 24/+30
2)	Knowledge Religion: 24/+27
3)	Spellcraft: 24/+27
4)	Concentration: 11/+14
5)	Heal: 11/+14

Feats:
1)	Extra Turning
2)	Augment Summoning
3)	Empower spell
4)	Enlarge Spell
5)	Extend Spell
6)	Heighten Spell
7)	Maximize Spell
8)	EPIC Improved Spell Capacity

Spells per day
0=6
1=D+8
2=D+7
3=D+7
4=D+7
5=D+7
6=D+5
7=D+5
8=D+5
9=D+5		
10=2

Magical Equipment:
+3 Cloak of Resistance (9000gp)
+3 Mitheral Full Plate (19630gp)
Rod of Splendor (25000gp)
+3 Light Mace +Ghost touch +Holy (50305gp)
+6 Belt of Giant Str (36000gp)
+6 Vestment of Health (36000gp)
+6 Gloves of Dexterity (36000gp)
Ring of Virtuous Good (250000gp)
Lantern of Revealing (30000gp)
+4 Ring of Protection (32000gp)
+5 Tome of Understanding (137500gp)
+5 Tome of Leadership (137500gp)
+4 tome of Clear thought.

Scorch: (66000gp)
Amulet of undead turning 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Intelligent
INT: 17
WIS: 14
CHA: 16
EGO: 14
Speech and Telepathy

Primary powers: 
1) Evasion
2) Mobility

Extraordinary Powers:
1) Telepathy 100' 1/day
2) heal 1/day

Celcian is the latest in a long line of clerics of Pelor going all the way back to the Solar who was his 5x great grandfather. He has known nothing but the church all of his life and while he has adventured and seen the worlds he is still very much down to earth. 
He is patient to a fault and does not like to lead, prefering the role of adviser and sustainer to that of leader.

His greatest gift is Scorch. An amulet passed down for generations and now in his posession. Scorch may be a hard ass but the thing surely does look out for Celcian.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2003)

Shaff - A +5 Magic Mty Comp L.Bow(+4 Str) costs 50,650 GP, plus whatever you spend on arrows.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

yay! im deffinately getting that.  Unless someone wants to make it for me and ill buy it from them, hehehe.


----------



## assassination (Jul 5, 2003)

*Closed Epic recruting*

first off, sorry i forgot about the permanency. i will be by the PHB rules unless you want a spell that they don't have listed. If so just let me know what the spell is, and what level. 

also thx jemal, i remember reading it once but i forgot what it was and i didn't have any DND books by me at the time, plus i was short on time when i rote that last post.

o ya i would also like a short background on your characters just so i know how they came to be. then i know somewhat how they will react to serten things. 

ill create the rougs gallery tommorow. so please don't post your characters here yet.

Argent, one thing about your character. your mitheral full plate +3. full plate only allows a +1 to dex not +3.

also please include what race, height you character is, it does affect the game a bit.
also what your original states where. please put that before the ability (EX. 15 str 22).


----------



## Arknath (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd like to make _Superior Resistance_ and _Improved Blindsight_.  The XP costs are 2,500 and 2,000, respectively. _Superior Resistance_ is a 5th level spell located on page 71 of _Savage Species_ and _Improved Blindsight_...who's location escapes me at the moment.  I will check it's location but I'm pretty sure that it is 4th level (seeing as how it is 500 XP lower cost than the previous spell.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Closed Epic recruting*



			
				assassination said:
			
		

> *Argent, one thing about your character. your mitheral full plate +3. full plate only allows a +1 to dex not +3.
> 
> also please include what race, height you character is, it does affect the game a bit.
> also what your original states where. please put that before the ability (EX. 15 str 22). *




The Plate is Mitheral (Costs added in to the price). Mitheral full plate is medium weight, Dex +3 with an armor check of -3.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry guys, bowing out.


----------



## Rino (Jul 5, 2003)

i onlye have to spent the last 88k and figure out the attacks and saves


----------



## assassination (Jul 5, 2003)

ok the permanency Yes you can do that but you need another wizard to do it for you, so total cost for both will be 7,000 for both spells. 

I don't know if i said this yet but, items that give an enhancement bobnus do not stack, also if the enhancment it to intelegence, it dosen't count towards skill points, but still counts for the ability increas for the skill.

also page 246 DMG, has rules for adding new abilities to items, you can use this if you want to have an item like a (Rop +5/blinking/chameleon power).

o;; create the rouges gallery now, so any finished characters post there.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 6, 2003)

I've got my char written, will search for rogue's gallery thread 

edit: do you want a full spell list?


----------



## assassination (Jul 6, 2003)

yes i would like a full spell list.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *yes i would like a full spell list. *




I'll have mine ready asap.


----------



## assassination (Jul 6, 2003)

rino first off all, for never making an epic character this guys is good. exept for some minor things.

first off you ac it wrong. but it has to do with your chalculations with your states.

* AC: 44 (10+4+12dex+12wis+4ring) touch: 44 flatfooted:* -

*Abitlties:
Str: 24 +12 (13 + 3 tome + 6 enchant + 2)*
(when figuring out the bonus from a state,(EX str 24) your bonus shoul;d be only +7. to have a +12 in it would make a state of 34-35.)
*Dex: 27 +13 (16 + 2 racial + 3 tome + 6 enchant) 
Con: 25 + 12 (18 –2 racial + 3 tome + 6 enchant) 
Int: 15 + 2 (12 + 3 tome)
Wis: 26 + 12 (14 + 3 tome + 6 enchant + 3) 
Cha: 15 +2 (12+3 tome)

Saves:
F: 24 (12+12)
R: 25 (12+13)
W: 24 (12+12)*
 you saves are the same way, just fix up you stats and recalculater it and they will be fine.


*Unarmed: (as a +7 weapon)*
how did you get your unarmed attack to be a +7 when the Ki strike make it only a +3??.

*Staff of Life
HHH*
where is a staff of life from and what is an HHH?.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *
> Staff of Life
> HHH
> where is a staff of life from and what is an HHH?. *



Staff of Life is a magic Item from the DMG. (not sure if he can use it.)
HHH= Heward's Handy Haversack.


----------



## assassination (Jul 6, 2003)

thx for what and where they are. and i look into if he can use it.


----------



## Rino (Jul 6, 2003)

dont need to check, i changed it. i still have 35k the i can spent so i'm thinking about a item to get a better AC.

sorry for the calculating faults. i corrected them.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

I think i also will have to back out of this game... i really dont want to, but i didnt end up having access to the epic book i thought i would have...  So i wont be able to complete a character, i really wanted to play in this game too... my appologies.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

doube post.


----------



## assassination (Jul 7, 2003)

back a couple post jemal gave you the minunal information that was needed for creating an epic character, as long as you have the DMG you can create the character. if you need more time to create him you have till tusday to get him in.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

ok, ill try to get him in... i really wanna play... But i dont have the DMG yet... i wont have it for a bit.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 7, 2003)

My dude's got stats and background now  .

Tell me if you think I went overboard with xp burning  

Gotta love that Int 37, hoping you don't mind the headband and stones (i buffed them up a bit  ).

Jemal, how many bonus 10th level spells do I get from that int?


----------



## assassination (Jul 7, 2003)

looking in the Phb and doing some minor calculations you will get one bonus 10th level spell.

ok if you don't get him in by the deadline don't worry, by the way these online post ussually go. you could esasly get him in before you start into the actual campain. i usually run atleast one battle before the acual campain just to see how you guys are together. and how much i have to change the campain to best challenge you guys.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 7, 2003)

> ok the permanency Yes you can do that but you need another wizard to do it for you, so total cost for both will be 7,000 for both spells.




Not to rock the boat, but is there a specific reason for this when I could do it myself?


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

crap, i also gotta get that book for my PrC, darn it... i dunno.... does anyone know what prestige class im talking about when i say the one that is for archers that lets you do power attack, but for bows?


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

Jemal if u read this, check ur e-mail.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

Arknath: Well, unless Assassination just wants you to get it from another caster, there's no OTHER reason you can't do it yourself provided: 
A) You know Permanency
B) You know the spells you want made permanent
C) If they're not on the list in the PHB, you have permission from Assassination
D) You pay the XP cost for the spells (500 X the lvl of the spell if it's not listed in the PHB)


Also, I've been going over the characters in the Rogues Gallery (I know I'm not the DM, but I'm nosey, I'm a rules-lawyer, I want to help Assassination out, and most of all... I'm BORED.)
Here's what I've found: 

Kuro - First, to answer your question: Assassination is correct.  I found the chart in the ELH (Page 59, incedentally) that covers Improved Spell capacity.  with an int of 36-37 you have a total of 2 spells of 10th lvl.  1 for the feat, and 1 bonus for your int.  

Now onto the character: 

What's Elminsters Evasion from?  I don't think you can make it contingent... Contingency says you can't make any spell above lvl 6 contingent, and it says in your spells known that it's a lvl 9 spell.
Plust there's the fact that you don't even know contingency...

Another thing.. I dont' know whether you know it, but a lot of wizard players seem to have this problem so I'll tell you anyways..
the feat Spell mastery.  Some of the people I know think it allows a wizard to swap out his spells so he can cast those 'mastered' spells spontaneously in their place (Like a sorc, or like a cleric with 'cure' spells), but it doesn't.  Just to make sure you know, it just means you can still prepare those spells each day if something happens to your spellbook, or you don't have time to consult it in the morning, that's all.

I'm not assuming you don't know this, I just wanted to make sure.

Also, you have one MAJOR problem.  Assassination said we mages start with an extra 10,000 XP beyond lvl 21, so that means we have 220,000 XP.  If you spent 33,447 Xp, then you're currently sitting at 186,553 XP, meaning you're currently a lvl 19 wizard, NOT lvl 21.  You need 210,000 XP to be lvl 21, so you're going to have to figure our a way to regain 23,447 Xp that you used.

and finally, this is a question for myself.  I'm personally curious as to what the following items do and cost (I might want to buy one for myself if I like them)

Ring of 9 Lives
Ring of Spell-Battle 
Moon Bracers +8 
Rod of Fury +5



Argent - 
Damnit, don't you EVER make a mistake?!!


Rino - Looks like Assassination caught all the stuff for u, b/c the only problems I can find is that you didn't list your Race, Class, Level, Gender, or Alignment anywhere.

Finally - 
Shaff, Heading there now.  BTW, i just got MSN, try to find me if you've got it (MSN name is Jemal, e-mail is Jemal999@hotmail.com)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

Forgot to add in last post...
Kuro - You know a +6 stat-boosting ioun stone would cost 72,000 GP right?  just checking.

On a related note, just a bit of info for everyone in case anybody finds it interesting... An Ioun stone that gives +6 to every stat would cost 792,000 GP


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

ok, i sent an e-mail to ur new one, please check it.  It owuld seem i have every chat program except the ones u have, i cant seem to register ICQ so i dont have that, and i dont have MSN....


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

Um.. I tried to reply to your e-mails from BOTH of my addreses, and both times I got a message saying that adress is not accepting e-mails.

I know i didn't type it in wrong, b/c I just hit REPLY.

You might as well just ask your questions here, and I'll answer them.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

send them to theshaffster@aol.com


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

im going to bed now though, i wanted to play an archer with the prestige class with power shot or whatever its called, but it looks like no one know what im talking about... so i think im just gonna go with epic dwarf barbarian, the concept will be exactly like the one in calim's game.

1 thing i was wanting was a:
lawful good magical greatsword (+5) of frost  
Is this possible? and if so how much will it cost?  If i cant make it lawful good, then i want it to be just lawful, ill fit it into my background.  This chracter is going to be "different" in the least.

Ive got him made up to level 20, i just havent finished buying items, he is a fighter4/barbarian16.  The 21st level will be barbarian...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *1 thing i was wanting was a:
> lawful good magical greatsword (+5) of frost
> Is this possible? and if so how much will it cost?  If i cant make it lawful good, then i want it to be just lawful, ill fit it into my background.  This chracter is going to be "different" in the least.
> 
> Ive got him made up to level 20, i just havent finished buying items, he is a fighter4/barbarian16.  The 21st level will be barbarian... *




Barbarians cannot be lawful. Using a Lawfuly aligned object might cause you problems. But it's up to Assassination.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Argent - Damnit, don't you EVER make a mistake?!!*




Well... There was the time I summoned satan from hell and we destroyed the Earth. But I just chalk that up to really bad Vodka.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Barbarians cannot be lawful. Using a Lawfuly aligned object might cause you problems. But it's up to Assassination. *




I know they cant be lawful, but I wanted my chaoticness to be more on the elven gentle free spirited side.  As opposed to the smash smash i hate law and all types of order side.  So would it be possible then?  In all actuality he hates the other type chaos.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

Well you COULD use a lawful weapon... problem is you'ld have a permanent negative level.

Also, just b/c you're chaotic doesn't mean you hate order... actually, wait a minute, that's the EXACT definition of chaos... the oposite of order.

If you just want to be 'free spirited' then be Neutral.

Plus that'd take care of the negative level problem.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

k, ill change to nuetral.  When i was chaotic, i was the elven type of chaotic, as described in the alignment section of the elven part of the PHB.  But i guess i could just be nuetral.

So how much would a lawful good magical greatsword (+5) of frost?


----------



## assassination (Jul 8, 2003)

arknath first off jemal is reight i do want a nother wiard or spell caster to cast it on you because ii thought i would make more sence, losing money insted of ep.

shaff, the prestige class i think you are talking aobut couldf be the deep wood sniper. or you could be talking aoubt the order of the bow prestige class. those would be the only two that could do that unless i can't think of the right book.

also you lawful good magical greatsword (+5) of frost wold cost about 128,350. i don't think there is a good ability but i don't ahve my EPIc HAnd Book with me RIGHT NOW. sorry directed as something else.


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

there is a good addition in the character generator i use.

But i found out that the prestige class is called Peerless archer, from the Silver marches book.  Would that be acceptable?  I will take 4 levels of fighter, then make up the difference for the BAB required with ranger.

I may be able to get the Silver marches book by 2morrow, but maybe not... i can deffinetely have it by Saturday, will we have combat before then?


----------



## assassination (Jul 8, 2003)

ok first off i now realize from a DM i just talked to that holy is considered good. so the weapond would be a total +10 total cost would be 200,350.

we might have combat before then just depending on how fast i can get tyhe rest of the characters and get them to that point in time.

and that prestige class, i don't know if i have that book or if i have a friend with that book. ill see and get back to you on that.


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

ok, the major part i want from that is Power shot.

Ill make the barbarian fighter just in case i cant have the other, but i would really love to play it.

Do I get any special abilities for being 21 level?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 8, 2003)

Just to clarify...did you want the characters before Tuesday or by the end of Tuesday?  I decided to reselect my spells (since many of them depending on his magic items at 26th level.  ) and am finishing him up...but I'm about to pass out..


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 8, 2003)

Jemal:

Elminster's Evasion is a level 9 spell that lets you have a contingency under 6 conditions, that casts teleport w/o error and up to 2 other spells, from magic of faerun. I just labeled it as a contingency cause that's the general effect

Also, i have the craft wonderous item feat. The stones are bonus squared times 1000 times 2 for no slots divided by 2 for creating them, giving 36000 gold and 2880 xp

*I'm looking to assassin if he wants me to burn levels. I don't mind, i've got superint!  *

The items are from Magic of Faerun:
Ring of 9 lives: Casts heal if you drop below 0 HP automatically (9 charges)
Ring of Spell-Battle: Know all spell casting within 60', identify spells with spellcraft DC 15+level and if you ID it you can counterspell for free or redirect it (only once per day)
Moon Bracers +8: Bracers of armor w/ dimension door 1/day
Rod of Fury +5: Deflection to AC, plus empower 1 spell/day level 6 or lower

Ro9L: 70,000
RoSB: 67,600
MB:+1 12,100; +2 14,100; +3 19,100; +4 36,200; +5 45,200; +6 56,200; +7 69,160; +8 84,160
RoF: +1 26,800; +2 38,800; +3 58,800; +4 77,600; +5 95,600

Weapons and wonderous items were created w/ feats except for tome (burns too much xp)

Also, my AC should have an extra +3 from the dex stone, will put that in now.

:Edit: Could you please shove a link in the top post to all the threads for this game assassination? makes it more convenient, thanks


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 8, 2003)

Also Jemal, you'd be better off with 6 +8 ioun stones for only 768,000 gp, cause they don't take up slots  , or you could create 6 +11 ioun stones for 726,000 and 58,080 XP


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

Ive never heard of Ioun stone, what are they?


----------



## Rino (Jul 8, 2003)

a magic item in the DMG, its a little ball that circles around the char's head. they take no item slot


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2003)

actually, I just did the math and 6 +8's would cost 7,680,000, not 768,000.

And creating 6 +11's you can't do, stat enhancers are even numbers.  but creatng 6 +10's would cost 3,000,000 GP and 240,000 XP.

You forget that stat boosters giving up to +6 cost:
 Bonus Squared X 1,000
While, stat boosters giving OVER +6 cost:
Bonus Squared X 10,000

According to the Epic Lvl Handbook, all epic versions of non-epic items cost 10 times as much as using the normal formula from the DMG. (Armour/weapon better than +10, or with an Enancemet of better than +6... ROP +6 and up, or any skill boosting item that gives better than +20 to a skill (With the exception of the Ring of Jumping, b/c that's not a skill boosting item so much as a ring that casts the spell 'Jump')


And Shaff - What Rino said is pretty much true.  They're good b/c they take no slot, but they tend to be rather conspicuous, and evil GMs (Like me) sometimes have bad-guys attack the ioun stones. (They're easy to hit and destroy with an AC of 24, 5 hardness, and 10 HP.  Any single hit from a high level fighter will usually destroy one.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2003)

And BTW, I will have my character posted in a few hours, since todays the deadline.  I just wanted to take as long as possible to pour over my spell selection and make sure I got it just right (Yeah I'm weird, so what?)


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

do they do anything in particular?


----------



## Rino (Jul 8, 2003)

one of the thinks are:
+2(or more) to score
no food and water needed 
no air needed 
storing of 6 lvls of spells


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2003)

Here's a full list of all the stones in the DMG.  Ioun Stones are identified by colour and shape.
Colour+Shape - Benefit - Cost(GP)
Dusty Rose Prism - +1 deflection bonus to AC - 4,000
Clear Spindle - Sustains creature without food or water - 5,000
Pale blue Rhomboid - +2 Enhancement bonus to  - 8000
Scarlet and Blue sphere - +2 Enhancement bonus to  - 8000
Incandescent blue sphere - +2 Enhancement bonus to  - 8000
Deep red sphere - +2 Enhancement bonus to  - 8000
Pink Rhomboid - +2 Enhancement bonus to  - 8000
Pink and green sphere - +2 Enhancement bonus to  - 8000
Dark blue rhomboid - Alertness(as the feat) - 8,000
Vibrant purple prsim - Stores 6 lvls of spells (As a ring of spell storing) - 12,000
Iridescent spindle - Sustains creature without air - 15,000
Pale green prism - +1 competence bonus to attacke rolls, saves, and checks - 20,000
Pearly white spindle - Regenerate 1 ponit of damage/hour - 20,000
Pale lavender ellipsoid - Absorbs spells up to 4th level  (Absorbs 20 lvls then becomes dull gray) - 20,000
Lavender and green ellipsoid - Absorb spells up to 8th lvl (Absorbs 50 lvls then becomes dull gray) - 40,000

Both of the absorbing stones work like a Rod of Absorption except they require a readied action to absorb spells.


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

so they can give bonuses to my stats?


----------



## assassination (Jul 9, 2003)

kuroshidaku if you burn the EP to create the items then you lose the levels acordinly.

shaff, i looked over that class and ya you can have it. 

ill extened the deadline to tomorrow just incase anybody hasen't finished there characters yet. i won't be extending it anymore. so if you don't have them then you miss the first battle.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 9, 2003)

I have finished posting my character in the Rogue's Gallery, save for two things: 

1) Ninth-level spell selection
2) Daily spell preparation.

Assassination, should we prepare for this battle as if we knew or should we use our daily prep spells for the first battle?


----------



## assassination (Jul 9, 2003)

what i ussually do in my campains is start it out like normal but before we start where the campain startes ill have a battle just to see how strong or weak you guys are. so i can adjust the campain accordinly. so it could be 1 day before the battle or even 8 game days.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok...just so I have this clear...

You have a mock battle that is outside of the story so that you can assess the power of the party?

Or is the battle part of the story and we are going to be going into it unexpected?

I just ask because I don't wanna metagame this and prepare like I was going into a fight, ya know?


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

k, i got the book, ill make him right now.


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

Does anyone know what i get for being epic level?  I mean is there anything else i get?  Like epic feats and such?  If so can someone let me know what i have to choose from?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 9, 2003)

Ya get one epic level feat at 21st level (then every three levels after that), +1 BAB (but no additional attacks).  Not sure what class you are so can't say what epic feats you have to choose from...


----------



## assassination (Jul 9, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Ok...just so I have this clear...
> 
> You have a mock battle that is outside of the story so that you can assess the power of the party?
> 
> ...




it is a mock battle, but you still get the XP. it's somewhat part of the story,(it depends on how you guys start this). and it is unexpected.


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Ya get one epic level feat at 21st level (then every three levels after that), +1 BAB (but no additional attacks).  Not sure what class you are so can't say what epic feats you have to choose from... *




Im fighter 4/ Ranger 3/ Peerless archer 14



And im still not too sure on is those stones at to stats.....


----------



## Arknath (Jul 9, 2003)

> it is unexpected




That is what I needed to know.. 



> Im fighter 4/ Ranger 3/ Peerless archer 14




I am unfamiliar with the Peerless Archer and therefore do not know the bonus feats awarded to that class after 10th level.



> And im still not too sure on is those stones at to stats.....




What are you unsure about?


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

do they add to your stats or what?

peerless archer is on page 115 of the Silver Marches book.


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

ummm, can anyone tell me how much a lawful good magical(+5) MTY(+3) COMP Longbow of Frost would be?  A +5 magical MTY composite longbow is 50,550...  So i just need to know how much it costs for those add ons....


----------



## Arknath (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes, the Ioun stones add enhancement bonuses to your stats without taking up a slot.

I don't have the Silver Marches book, unfortunately, so I can't help you there...


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

wow this is waaaaay  to confusing for me, im gonna have to drop out as well, im sorry to do it so late, but without a ELH this is waaay too hard...  im sorry, im too dumb to make a epic character.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2003)

Shaff - Most of the questions you've asked are answered by the DMG, not the ELH.  The only things you need to know from the ELH are: 

1 Epic feat.  I'ld suggest Epic Weapon Focus just to keep it simple.. it adds an additional +2 To attack rolls with whichever weapon you select.  Prereq: BAB 21, W.Focus with weapon to be chosen. (I think)

Also, you can't have 14 lvls of a prestige class at lvl 21.  Anything over lvl 10 in a Prestige class is Epic, so you'ld have to add more lvls of Fgtr or Ranger, b/c you can only have (Lvl minus 10) lvls in a prestige class when you're Epic. (If you're NOT Epic lvl, you can have MAX 10 lvls)
(IE at lvl 20 you couldn't have more than 10 lvls in it, so you would've been a lvl 10 peerless, X fgtr, X ranger, and then when you gain lvl 21 you'ld gain an EPIC lvl in peerless)

And that's all you need to know.  If you've got a DMG, the rest isn't any harder than creating any other high lvl character.

A Lawful Good (It would actually be Lawful, HOLY) +5 weapon of Frost is straight from DMG.
+5 is +5 market modifier.
Lawful is +2 market modifier.
Holy is +2 market modifier.
Frost is +1 market modifier.
Therefore it's total would be 10.  According to the DMG, that costs 200,000 GP.
As long as you don't use anything Epic (A +6 or better ENHANCEMENT bouns on Weapon/armour, or a single ability with a Market Modifier of more than +5) just use the DMG for Armour and Weapons.


And Assassination, Sorry I'm taking so long.  I was almost done my spell list when my comp froze.. GARGH!!!!!!!!! I hate having an almost-obsolete computer... I'm serious, this thing is from the EARLY NINETIES.  It won't even run any windows past 98!!

Anyways, I'm redoing them, but it's almost 5:00 in the morning here, so I'll have to finish them when I get up.  I'm used to late nights, but I usually turn in by 4...

Anyways again, enough rambling.  If I DON'T have it in on time, everyone can feel free to ridicule, insult, kick, attack, mangle, and maim me as much as you want.  um... but only in your imaginations... yeah.. that's it...


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

I mean, i dont have the ELH for all the items and stuff that we can get.  Im just getting more frustrated with it every time i try to work on it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *I mean, i dont have the ELH for all the items and stuff that we can get.  Im just getting more frustrated with it every time i try to work on it. *



Shaff, it's easy... Do you have the Players and Dungeon master's books?
If so. make a 20th level character. send it to me and I'll finnish it off for you (with your imput of course.) But Epic is not that hard to master. buying things is a pain in the butt and I'll deal with that.

Remember were 21st level characters. we shouldn't have an excess of Epic equipment.

Grimmbear@aol.com


----------



## assassination (Jul 9, 2003)

ok shaff i know your having a hard time with an epic character, it's usually because it seems more powerful, but when where only level 21 that's just a small step from normal DND. also the perless archer only has 10 levels. so going beyond that, i would have to give you the incresses. so i sugest just finnishing up with the fighter/ranger as said before.

the first battle to see what the party can handle is just that a battle like anyother. it just happens when it hppens.

the deadline was today so if you character is not finished so what just tell me when he is finished and ill add him in.


----------



## assassination (Jul 9, 2003)

ok IC: thread made

Giant Killers (Epic Quest)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2003)

heading over to rogues gallery thread now to post character, then I'll be over to the IC.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Updated: Added spell load out

FEAR THE Maximized & Empowered Flame Strike!


----------



## assassination (Jul 10, 2003)

looking over your characters that are posted so far i have found 2 problems.

1)Arknath, if you have 199,000 XP then you are only level 20 not 21. which means you don't get the bonuses for being epic.

kuroshidaku: there is acouple problems with your character.
*first:* if you spent 33,447 on creating items then you would only have 186,553 meaning that you are only level 19.
*Second:*you have a headband of intelect +10 which cost 1,000,000. since you don't have epic item creating feats that means you could not create it. 
could you tell me what you created and what you bout. because you total Gp spent and your Xp spent, Vs what you have don't add up. i should be able to get it to add up but i just can't.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 10, 2003)

okily dokily, i'll get right on it. didn't know bout epic item thing.


----------



## assassination (Jul 10, 2003)

ill make an OOC forme for this game.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 10, 2003)

oops....bad math on my part....I'm epic....should read 220,000 because I didn't make any items


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2003)

if you didn't make any items, you should have 210,000 XP.  The extra 10,000 XP he gave us was only for the purposes of making items, he said we loose any of it we don't use.

So, if you're not casting any permanencies or making any items or epic spells, then you just loose it.

BUT, here's a cheap little thing u can do with it if you know Wish...

Wish spells cost 5,000 Xp.
Therefore you could use that extra 10,000 (which will go away whether u use it or not) to cast 2 wishes, and basically do whatever the f*ck u want with those wishes... I'ld personally use them to either grant a free +2 inherent bonus (Such as from a Tome or manual) to a stat, or to create two valuable/magical items of up to 15,000 GP each.

Alternatively you could do the following (Which I HIGHLY recomend)

Use Wish to duplicate Rary's Telepathic Bond with one of your fellows, then use another wish to make it permanent (Rary's Telepathic bond says a Wish can make it permanent between two people).
OR, If you(Or any of us) actually KNOW rary's teleathic bond as a spell (or have/buy a scroll of it), you could use two wishes to make it permanent between three people.
That's permanent 3-way telepathic communication....


----------



## Arknath (Jul 10, 2003)

I was going to use it to create scrolls in game...does anyone know RTB??

If not, I guess I could spend some money on it if assassination will let me and use it to cast RTB and permanency.

Up to him...


----------



## assassination (Jul 10, 2003)

please use the OoC tread from now on.

also you can us that if you want, i gave the extra XP for you to use.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry dudes, i had to go just after my last reply and haven't had a chance to get back on since. Here is the audit of what i have. I may change this so i'm on 20th, but let's see.

I've altered what i've made so i'm at 20th level, and have 4 less int. 

Final amount remaining: 171676.5gp 190958.52xp

And where the hell is the OOC thread? I can't see it in the talking the talk forum, or maybe i don't know the name. Thanks, Kuro

ps, will alter char sheet now.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2003)

I'ld put a link, but I'm bad with links, so just look for "Giant Killers OOC"
The IC thread is "Giant Killers IC"


----------

